
Back to the Future II – Today's (21 Oct 2015) the day Doc arrives in the future - tersiag
http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/live/2015/oct/21/back-to-the-future-day-live-experience-21-october-2015-round-the-world
======
tersiag
What did they get right: \- News drones \- Hands-free video games \- Smart
glasses \- Biowaste fuel \- Wearable tech

What did they kinda get wrong: \- Hoverboards (were getting close to this) \-
Flying cars

more links:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34569759](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34569759)

[http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/20/entertainment/back-to-
the-...](http://edition.cnn.com/2015/10/20/entertainment/back-to-the-future-
ii-right-wrong-feat/)

